# Recommendations For a Baby Box



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Wife is due to give birth coming up in September and I am looking for a baby box. You know the deal, smoke one a year on birthday, one on wedding day, one on birth of first grandchild. HOPEFULLY IN THAT ORDER. I've got a couple of ideas, but would like some input. What would YOU choose? What is worthy of that kind of age? Degree of difficulty, $300 or under.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the Party 898V would be perfect short term
and fantastic over the years....and the box is designed for just that..


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

To each their own... but my choice would be PSD5EL08...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

SW or Lusi


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on the good news. I also have a baby due early Sept. and wanted to do the same thing. I am personally leaning towards the 898v. But everyone always raves about Cohibas and I have yet to smoke one yet this might be the only time I would be tempted to shell out the cash for a box. Decisions decisions. What are you leaning to bro?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't argue with Al and Ben on the Parti's, but honestly, if I were going to put down any box for such keeping, given our recent loss, I would choose the Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. 

Here's the deal. The Robaina family owns the last of the privately held farms in Cuba. Most, in-the-know, Cuban smokers agree that their cigars are the last of the great examples of real, traditional, "Cuban earthiness". I don't know about all that, but I can say that the Vegas Robaina line is like nothing else. It has that earthiness and unquantifiable elements that make it something really special. The fact the Don Alejandro has just passed, means that the Robaina family are putting all their efforts into making this cigar... well, a star.

VR cigars age extraordinarily well and would be a delightful treat to savor in the years and events to come.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

funny i thought about putting the VR Don Alejandro... what a cigar.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say Partagas Culebra. IMHO they are alot more special than some of the other well sought out sticks. You outlined 3 smoking days and the culebras are 3 by 3. So you choose to smoke all three at one time, or part of a culebra for each of the three instances and have 2 more to save.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bdw1984 said:


> funny i thought about putting the VR Don Alejandro... what a cigar.


See there? I've just been underwritten by a "knower".


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Where am I leaning? Nowhere really yet. I have never had a VR of any kind so those are not on the list. Should they be? I've never had a Cohiba that really blew my mind, but I've only had a few of the Siglo (2 and 3) and one of the Magicos. I'm a big fan of the Boli Belicoso Finos. The 898 is a thought. I've liked those. What is the difference between the varnished and unvarnished again? I also like the PSD#4's as well. And there is always the ever popular Monte #2's. But I don't know. I've got a little time and am looking for ideas.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> I can't argue with Al and Ben on the Parti's, but honestly, if I were going to put down any box for such keeping, given our recent loss, I would choose the Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro.
> 
> Here's the deal. The Robaina family owns the last of the privately held farms in Cuba. Most, in-the-know, Cuban smokers agree that their cigars are the last of the great examples of real, traditional, "Cuban earthiness". I don't know about all that, but I can say that the Vegas Robaina line is like nothing else. It has that earthiness and unquantifiable elements that make it something really special. *The fact the Don Alejandro has just passed, means that the Robaina family are putting all their efforts into making this cigar... well, a star.*
> 
> VR cigars age extraordinarily well and would be a delightful treat to savor in the years and events to come.


In regards your post...the Robaina family has nothing to do with the Vegas Robaina brand, its blend or its quality. They provide wrapper tobacco for most of Cuba's cigars, but the fillers, binders and blends in general, even in the Vegas Robaina marca, are nowhere near their influence. The Robaina family has no influence in the "making of this cigar," star or not.

But Alejandro's name will live on in the cigar anyway, a flashback to classic Cuban cigar flavors of yesteryear.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I would probably go with a Partagas Lusi or Upmann Sir Winston. Both have incredible aging potential and are big smokes for special occasions. 
Congratulations!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Cohiba Lancero. They age very gracefully, and were Fidel's diplomatic gift for a reason. They are also very elegant, and imho "special." A special day deserves a special cigar right?! Congrats on the arrival!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> In regards your post...the Robaina family has nothing to do with the Vegas Robaina brand, its blend or its quality. They provide wrapper tobacco for most of Cuba's cigars, but the fillers, binders and blends in general, even in the Vegas Robaina marca, are nowhere near their influence. The Robaina family has no influence in the "making of this cigar," star or not.
> 
> But Alejandro's name will live on in the cigar anyway, a flashback to classic Cuban cigar flavors of yesteryear.


Sounds like I need to put a few of these in the box to sample. They are inspiring discussion and across the board acclaim.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

If you say you like BBF's, I see nothing wrong with that. The 09s are great now, I don't see why they wouldn't be in two decades. Something like a box of Lusitanias have a certain appeal though as it wouldn't (at least for me) be a cigar you'd smoke all the time otherwise (size/price), so it would make the yearly special occasion that more special.

Congratulations, BTW!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats Patrick!
I have no clue what would age well over* 3* decades. I'd kill my child if they had kids at 20 unless they were financially and mentally able to...
I'd vote something strong as fk to begin with because I can't imagine after 30 years having a cigar still tastes like anything but paper after that long. Also I'd vote for a big stick because for some other reason I think they'd tend to age better. You've still got almost a half year to order a few singles to try for yourself and see what YOU think you'd like... Decisions with these types of chronological implications should be made very carefully...
Also, just to play devil's advocate here, plans like these always sound great on paper, but shiet mang, if I died tomorrow, I'd wanna be smoking sticks I like TODAY! Have a backup plan in case you don't like what your "Baby Box" tastes like after 10 years!

Just my inexperienced and cynical 2c.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I smoke top drawer sticks all the time. I do not believe in denying myself or waiting for some unknown future special occasion. I could get hit by a truck tomorrow. He'll, I just gave away a 3 year old padron 80th earlier today. What I mean is that I am not investing any more gravity than a fun little project like this deserves. I reserve the right to toss them if I don't like them or smoke everyone in 5 years.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Patrick,

I'm still recommending the VR Don Alejandro. I honestly think it would be among the best of the best for your intent.

Worst case scenario, it WILL NOT disappoint!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol those Don Aleijandros keep sounding better and better...


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

The H.U. Sir Winston and Partagas Lusi are both on special right now. Just sayin' ....


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

> I would probably go with a Partagas Lusi or Upmann Sir Winston. Both have incredible aging potential and are big smokes for special occasions.
> Congratulations!





Rodeo said:


> The H.U. Sir Winston and Partagas Lusi are both on special right now. Just sayin' ....


great minds think alike...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Tried another 898 the other night. Liked it as I have liked them all but not enough to really make it an annual event. Partagas Lusi, VR Don Alejandro still yet to try. I actually briefly thought about mr opus, but decided cc's would be easier to get. Ironic, no?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

898 Varnished is the way to go they are strong and age great long term.
Congrats!:dance:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Personally, I have been thinking of a box of cigars I could buy to do something like this (smoke one once a year or whenever there is a special event) because I am going to be um...made to "retire" from the job I have had for 8 years and they are giving me 6 months severance pay so I will actually have money to buy a nice box LOL!!

Nonetheless, I was thinking of the infamous Cohiba Behike...52 to be specific. Box of 10 around $350 or so (not talking about the original release, mind you, but rather the regular line they just came out with LOL). 

The only thing is that who knows how good they will be in a couple decades but I do not believe they will disappoint.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Ordered a box of Partagas Lusitanias yesterday. I have also decided to review the cigar every year to track the effects of aging. Never did try those don alejandros...maybe if we have another.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Personally, I have been thinking of a box of cigars I could buy to do something like this (smoke one once a year or whenever there is a special event) because I am going to be um...made to "retire" from the job I have had for 8 years and they are giving me 6 months severance pay so I will actually have money to buy a nice box LOL!!
> 
> Nonetheless, I was thinking of the infamous Cohiba Behike...52 to be specific. Box of 10 around $350 or so (not talking about the original release, mind you, but rather the regular line they just came out with LOL).
> 
> The only thing is that who knows how good they will be in a couple decades but I do not believe they will disappoint.


I disagree having smoked and reviewed it i will say this. It is a very strong flavorful cigar. That will age very well long term.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Damaged the lid opening.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Damaged the lid opening.


Nice catch.........a little over zealous to get them puppies open?:woohoo::mrgreen:


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Kind of a silly question I guess, but WTH, what if they get married after 25 and your out of stogies? Not being pessimistic, just like the idea and am curious...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I can't argue with Al and Ben on the Parti's, but honestly, if I were going to put down any box for such keeping, given our recent loss, I would choose the Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro.
> 
> Here's the deal. The Robaina family owns the last of the privately held farms in Cuba. Most, in-the-know, Cuban smokers agree that their cigars are the last of the great examples of real, traditional, "Cuban earthiness". I don't know about all that, but I can say that the Vegas Robaina line is like nothing else. It has that earthiness and unquantifiable elements that make it something really special. The fact the Don Alejandro has just passed, means that the Robaina family are putting all their efforts into making this cigar... well, a star.
> 
> VR cigars age extraordinarily well and would be a delightful treat to savor in the years and events to come.


thanks don, after that speach im now checking into them........my wife isnt going to like you.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Hawnted said:


> Kind of a silly question I guess, but WTH, what if they get married after 25 and your out of stogies? Not being pessimistic, just like the idea and am curious...


I HAVE A PLAN! No seriously, I have thought about this. At age 5, I order another box. This allows me to have some co-aging and allows for celebration of minor milestones as well. Also, the odd "indiscretion" will be allowed for as well.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i say, get 3 boxes running.

i know that i hope to be around for atleast 50 years of my childs life....at least, so thats 2 boxes right there, then you got graduation from high school, graduation from college, wedding, his kids, ect..........i say go with 3 boxes for sure................


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cypress said:


> *I would say Partagas Culebra. IMHO they are alot more special than some of the other well sought out sticks. *You outlined 3 smoking days and the culebras are 3 by 3. So you choose to smoke all three at one time, or part of a culebra for each of the three instances and have 2 more to save.


+1--------What a great smoke and age well also. If I can just leave them alone for a year I might get the opportunity to see just how good they are with age----LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigtotoro said:


> Thanks for all the input. *Ordered a box of Partagas Lusitanias yesterday.* I have also decided to review the cigar every year to track the effects of aging. Never did try those don alejandros...maybe if we have another.


LMK how the draw is on these. Out of many I've had, only a few had the draw that I would call excellent. I've had one dry boxing and still the draw is not good. Ben a couple of weeks, no problems with the wrapper, etc..

They do look good Dave.......

Hope it clears up!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hawnted said:


> Kind of a silly question I guess, but WTH, what if they get married after 25 and your out of stogies?


Clearly not an Italian family.

Patrick, those cigars look amazing. I'm sure you will enjoy. Do you know if the baby is to be a boy or a girl?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent choice. Of course even the greatest cigar will be dwarfed by the joy of childbirth. I'd save them for his or her adolescence. You'll need them then.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats again Patrick. I'm glad I found this thread as I was planning on asking this myself for my next one due in February. Now I have a place to start figuring out what I want.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> Clearly not an Italian family.
> 
> Patrick, those cigars look amazing. I'm sure you will enjoy. Do you know if the baby is to be a boy or a girl?


ROTFLMAO!
Good one :rofl::bump:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a boy. I was only planning to do the annual thing until about 18. That allows for extras for special occasions.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sounds like you have it planned out well--Congrats again!


----------

